
Apple investigating flat 'key-less' keyboard using acoustic cues - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/07/27/apple_investigating_flat_key_less_keyboard_using_acoustic_cues.html
======
program
I see two problems regarding the adoption of this device:

1) Non adapt for touch typists. In my opinion it would be very hard to find
the home row without raised dots and the feeling of real keys.

2) Can increase the effect of repetitive strain injury (RSI). Hitting an hard
surface isn't the same thing that hitting keyboard keys.

